# Can't get door knob off mortise lock



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

The lock was made by Eaton which sold off lock division 20+ years ago. Probably Corbin-Russwin cylinders installed.


First remove 2 screws on face plate then you can unscrew the screw in line with cylinder and then back out mortise cylinder.


I believe that you unscrew the collar on the inside of lock behind knob and then the knob will unscrew off threaded spindle. Don't see many Eaton mortise locks around anymore.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

Post a couple of close-ups of inside knob area and trim plate if the above does not work.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Try again, this time align the hole with the latch. Push with heavy duty paper clip and wiggle knob. If no joy from that knob, try the other one. One of those knobs will come off. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I think George is dead on right. My post may or may not be correct for this lock assembly. I ran in to some odd mortise locks in the hospitals that I worked maintenance. Removing the end plate will get access to the screws that holds the dead bolt cylinder in place. 

The lock in the pic it seems to me ( been a long time now) I had one similar to remove. After much struggling, I found I had to hold the *inside *knob while turning the ring on it close to the door, clockwise. The hole in the ring was not for a pin push release, but more for a spanner type wrench to hook in to it seems.

The spindle was threaded and the nut allowed the knob to slide off and then the knob/spindle be pulled from the exterior side of the door. May not even be the case here though.


----------



## bobmorn (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies....
The door is at my church. When I get there I will have to try that and/or take more pictures.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

If all else fails, try Portunus.
*Portunus* was the ancient Roman god of keys, doors, livestock and ports. 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portunus_(mythology)


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

From the Emhart logo on the scalp, most likely a Corbin or Russwin. One of those names will be on the cylinder, if it's original.

Between the inside knob and the inside plate is a smaller diameter area (thimble). This is probably where the hole is located. Nothing to trip in the hole; it provides purchase for a wrench used to tighten and loosen the thimble. *Picture* 

Holding the inside knob, try turning the thimble clockwise; it should unscrew and allow the knob to come off the door. If you cannot turn it with your hands, protect the thimble with heavy cloth or rubber bands, and use slip joint pliers on the thimble. After the knob is off, you should see a threaded spindle with a nut on it. Make note of how the nut and spacer are installed and positioned. Remove the nut and spacer to carefully remove the outside knob and mark the positions of the 2 pieces of the spindle* relative to each other* (important when reinstalling!). If there are no screws in the estucheons, there should be a small hole in the collar where the thimble sat; unscrew the collar to remove the estucheons.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

A lot of those old locks you have to put the key in the lock, turn it, then turn the handle until the depressor pin can be seen. Press that in and it will come right off. Without using the key you won?t be able to get it off. That?s actually a security feature so it can not be removed without a key


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

BayouRunner said:


> A lot of those old locks you have to put the key in the lock, turn it, then turn the handle until the depressor pin can be seen. Press that in and it will come right off. Without using the key you won?t be able to get it off. That?s actually a security feature so it can not be removed without a key
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Does not apply to this mortise lock.


----------



## bobmorn (May 26, 2018)

Another delay... I've been ill the past few days...

In the meantime, here are some more pictures that I took previously.

Thanks again,

Bob


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Start with the third paragraph of Post #8. Cylinder will not operate the lockset in the position shown; it's 180 degrees from where it needs to be.

Word to the Wise: Always check all your work *with the door open*. It's embarrassing to be locked out, but even more so to be locked in!


----------

